# Dry carbon fiber trim



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Sourced out the same fabric as tpliquid.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/...85836
Finally wrapped it up today.
Manual cars will have to separate the alum trim from the plastic base in order to wrap. 1 yard of fabric could do about 3 A3s with plenty to spare. Overall, I'm quite happy with the result. 
























































Dave


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

Looks looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Might have to visit these guys in the 909.
You do it yourself our have EuroDyne do it?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_Looks looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Might have to visit these guys in the 909.
You do it yourself our have EuroDyne do it?

Did it myself . . . took only 1 hr to do all 5 pieces. 
I did krazyboi's method of using blue tape on one of the blades . . . it ended up not turning out as well as the others due to the increased thickness (and I don't think the glue sticks to the tape as well as the alum). I'll be redoing that one in the future. The 3m Super 77 spray adhesive doesn't seem to negatively affect the alum trim or the plastic underneath so I shot the rest of the pieces without covering them up with tape.
Dave


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

3M Super 77 adhesive overspray etc. cleans off with Naptha, or Zippo Lighter fluid... in case anyone's interested...\
Keith


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

was one yard enough to get the job done?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

This looks really nice and clean work. Solid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

wow that looks amazing


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

Dave- really nicely done- looks great!
Curious- the first 2 pics- the trim look almost like there is 'stitching' at the top of the trim. Camera angle or....???
Did you use a previously-posted DIY for this, or do did you use a different method to put it on?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Dave- great job- looks great!
Curious- the first 2 pics- the trim look almost like there is 'stitching' at the top of the trim. Camera angle or....???
Did you use a previously-posted DIY for this, or do did you use a different method to put it on?









Just the camera angle. The reflection of the light off the weave being wrapped around.
Not sure if there was a DIY done, but I pretty much cut a rectangular piece of the fabric, sprayed the face of the trim with glue, placed the trim onto the fabric, stretched until I liked the look, then sprayed the back of the trim and trimmed and wrapped the fabric. 
The trim pops out very easily and is held in by only 3 clips.
Dave


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

Dave...
Looks like a top notch job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was always wondering how one would go about covering the manual trim nice and neat... But now that you mentioned it, is the aluminium ring easily removed off the whole trim?
I know how to remove the trim but don't remember how the aluminium rings were attached to the whole trim piece. 
Let us know


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks good Dave! I agree with you on the painters tape. I think I'm going to redo mine as well, just looking for the time.

_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_was one yard enough to get the job done? 


Yes, its plenty, to do it 3, maybe even 4 times over if you like.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

im going to do this !!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

very very nice!


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

just ordered mine !!







but in black


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Looks good Dave! I agree with you on the painters tape. I think I'm going to redo mine as well, just looking for the time.
Yes, its plenty, to do it 3, maybe even 4 times over if you like.

thanks for the response kb! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will be ordering mine soon as well


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

hope mine turns out as well as yours !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Looks good Dave! I agree with you on the painters tape. I think I'm going to redo mine as well, just looking for the time.
Yes, its plenty, to do it 3, maybe even 4 times over if you like.

Yeah the only issue with the one on the painters tape is that the edges just don't seem to adhere as well. Other than that they're fine. It's only noticable on the corner that's covered when the door is closed.
Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Dave...
Looks like a top notch job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was always wondering how one would go about covering the manual trim nice and neat... But now that you mentioned it, is the aluminium ring easily removed off the whole trim?


The alum ring on the shifter is actually sandwiched between the mounting base and the fishscale alum trim. You need to separate the two pieces in order to remove the alum ring and wrap the shifter plate.
Dave


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

Now if we can only figure out how to do the vent rings in carbon fiber trim...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

You just saved me some dough as I was going to do the Osir door trim. Have you seen the center console trim from Osir? It's all you need now!
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=631


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (TroySico)*

Guys,
I think you are doing a very hard job with fabric and 3M spray glue.....3M makes a vynil like material called DI NOC which is meant for architectural purposes and there is a carbon fiber pattern which is the EXACT same as the pictures you posted....it molds just like vinyl, only a little thicker and on the back, it has small channels to push the air out, obviously it is self adhesive and it is very very heatable and mouldable....a friend of mine had his BMW GS1200 bike all done with this material....
Here I leave a picture of my desk covered in Dinoc....hope this helps!








Pic is quite ****ty, shot close up with flash, but the material is really matt.


_Modified by MugenGTI at 3:49 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Dave,
Did you try wrapping the smaller pieces on each side of the glove compartment? Looks sick!


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

Damit the fake stuff looks better than the real stuff!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Dave,
Did you try wrapping the smaller pieces on each side of the glove compartment? Looks sick!

No, I'm opting to leave them silver like the door handles.
Dave


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
No, I'm opting to leave them silver like the door handles.
Dave

Wow. Props, fo sho!


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (TroySico)*

Here is my CF Center Console...


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (spazmo)*

and my CF Boost Gauge


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (spazmo)*

That's not wrapped is it?
Is that the OSIR pieces? Looks quite shiny.


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_That's not wrapped is it?
Is that the OSIR pieces? Looks quite shiny.

the OSIR pieces are the C frames.. everything else is wrapped.. I used flat sheet CF with a 3M adhesive on the back, a razor, good scissors and a heat gun and a fair amount of patience. In the interior I covered all my aluminum trim in my car except my glove box latch and door handles... exterior,I did my door pillars as well.. everything I did took 3 weekends to complete. 


_Modified by spazmo at 7:50 PM 4/25/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (spazmo)*

Ok.... I have a bit of a dumb question... How did you guys source this stuff???








I tried emailing Euro Dyne and a company in Canada that distributes the 3M DI NOVO stuff and neither one got back to me. It seems that getting it seems only easy in the US... WTF?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Ok.... I have a bit of a dumb question... How did you guys source this stuff???








I tried emailing Euro Dyne and a company in Canada that distributes the 3M DI NOVO stuff and neither one got back to me. It seems that getting it seems only easy in the US... WTF?









i might be able to hook you up on the di novo 3m stuff, i work in the industry and have put the word out, but from what i understand the stuff is hella $$$ like 1 yard could be up and around 100 bucks


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (tdotA3mike)*

we'll talk thursday than... you are showing up to the GTG, right?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_we'll talk thursday than... you are showing up to the GTG, right?

yes for sure i will be there, i need the service of someone's vag com lol! my tails need to be updated!


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Ok.... I have a bit of a dumb question... How did you guys source this stuff???









I tried emailing Euro Dyne and a company in Canada that distributes the 3M DI NOVO stuff and neither one got back to me. It seems that getting it seems only easy in the US... WTF?









well lucky for me.I live 15 mins from Euro-Dyne.. so I picked mine up..
so try this email [email protected] .. or 909.598.1208
I got most of my flat CF from http://www.slymachines.com
and shop around on Ebay... just search carbon fiber
good luck 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ended up painting the inner ring of the vents with Plasti-dip black this weekend and uninstalling my AWE vent gauge.
I think the black inner ring helps tie in the bright alum rings with the interior. 
















Dave


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

what a great idea... looks good!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Why no kevlar wrap? CF cloth w/o it being in an non polymer state serves no purpose except for anti-static property, and is as exotic as cloth wrapping one's car. If you wrap your car parts in kevlar, it at least signifies something, like your passenger compartment is protected from the overboosted turbo engine under the hood.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*

i cant seem to find the diy for the a3??
help please


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (boostina3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_i cant seem to find the diy for the a3??
help please 

here is a DIY for ya... its not for the A3 but u will get the idea..
http://www.e90post.com/forums/...53665


_Modified by spazmo at 9:16 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Ended up painting the inner ring of the vents with Plasti-dip black this weekend and uninstalling my AWE vent gauge.
I think the black inner ring helps tie in the bright alum rings with the interior. 
















Dave

Damn Dave! Nice eye and perfect result.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Ended up painting the inner ring of the vents with Plasti-dip black this weekend and uninstalling my AWE vent gauge.
I think the black inner ring helps tie in the bright alum rings with the interior. 
















Dave


dammnn....we could have swapped vents LOL...mine is a 2008.5 and i noticed that my inner circle was black compared to other a3's which have the silver inner circle...and i was trying to figure out how i could paint it to match the rest of the vent...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
















Dave


Great idea! Looks excellent...time to copy


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (spazmo)*

thanks spazmo


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Ended up painting the inner ring of the vents with Plasti-dip black this weekend and uninstalling my AWE vent gauge.
I think the black inner ring helps tie in the bright alum rings with the interior. 


I actually prefer the exact reverse... black knurled outer section with the thin silver ring in the middle...
But it looks better than the ALL-silver look of the S-line, for sure!
Keith


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

how does this damn chrome ring around the shifter come out !#[email protected]#


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (boostina3)*

just covered the whole thing


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

http://www.e90post.com/forums/...85836
This link is now dead.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_http://www.e90post.com/forums/...85836
This link is now dead.
























their badges must have expired...


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Worked for me.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/...53665


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Worked for me.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/...53665

The one I posted use to point to where you could order the different types of CF wraps.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

How to source the fabric...
http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum...44952
[email protected] will get you there.
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 5:46 PM 7/13/2009_


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

You Toronto guys sourcing this CF wrap?
If you can get it for a good price id like a yard too.
Thanks!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeroGhost)*

I've set the idea on the back burner for the time being...
This is so far the best, and pretty much only, source I could find for the Di-Noc stuff.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...64628
Haven't seen it first hand so I am not sure how it looks. It comes highly recommended though and it's pricey enough that it better be good. The guy in the link has many different sizes in his store and you're looking at about $170CAD for the large piece he's selling there shipped.
Tried sourcing it from the original posting here but had major issues getting those guys to get back to me and provide realistic pricing.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

http://www.DryCarbonWrap.com and 1552v2 sells the same exact stuff for 1/4 the price of EURO-dyne


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*

Try doing it on the rear valance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (jbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_http://www.DryCarbonWrap.com and 1552v2 sells the same exact stuff for 1/4 the price of EURO-dyne

No online ordering for 1552v2 = fail


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*

you can PM him - [email protected]
or goto the site, drycarbonwrap.com - i work hand in hand with brad.


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Dry CF is so much better than wet in terms of strength and weight. 
Dave, nice job on the wrapping. The flat CF looks infinitely better than those ricey wet/glossy carbon pieces.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm giving this a go next week. Mine yard is on order.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

you can also try neffy wrap.
http://www.neffywrap.com

where I got mines


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*

neffywrap is an inferior product. That is the FABRIC carbon fiber, not the Di-NOC vinyl carbon fiber. It is interior only. There is no adhesive backing.
Fabric is not designed for wrap applications; It is constantly trying to return to it’s original shape. It is working against the spray glue all times. Vinyl that is heated for a short amount of time with a heat gun will change shape. Your VINLY wrap job will stay put.


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Dry carbon fiber trim (crew219)*

This Looks Awsome! I am curious as to how you did the bends. Please do a write up on how you cut the fabric. I just tried it myself and ended up stretching too much and cutting too much off while trying to make the corners free of creases.
Please help! Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

